# Pod HD noise gates, noise gate vs hard gate



## pow404 (Sep 24, 2014)

I've heard and seen a lot of mixed opinions over which one is better. I hear a lot about how the noise gate sucks a lot of tone out of your sound and how the hard gate has a lot of stuttering and glitching. Personally I like the hard gate better to get my sound tight, but I still get the occasional stutter. (I'm using the 500x)
So just wondering what other people think and prefer

(sorry If this is in the wrong thread.)


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 24, 2014)

I use both in my rhythm tone chain. Hard gate is first thing after the input and the noise gate comes after my od/comp before the amp. Works for me pretty well.


----------

